

Ask HN:  Landing page / coming soon saas app - secos

Wanting to get a coming soon page up for StartupMonth.org today (see http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1773398), and I seem to recall seeing a saas app that hosted "coming soon" pages.  Anyone remember the name of it/them?<p>Thanks!
======
aresant
Try unbounce.com

